# EMT in US moving to England



## JNF27 (Apr 7, 2013)

My name is Jessica. I'm currently going through the EMT Basic course in the US and plan on getting my certification in May. I am then moving to England in July for graduate school. I know that there isn't an equivalent of an EMT in the UK but I was wondering if there's any other sort of job I can get, maybe in a hospital. I've been a volunteer at a hospital here for about 10 months and have a lot of experience in the medical environment. I was just hoping to get a job in something I have experience in and enjoy. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 8, 2013)

I would try contacting these guys http://www.hpc-uk.org/


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 8, 2013)

If you are not a UK or EU citizen, and entering the UK on a student visa, you will be restricted in the amount of hours you are allowed to work. 

You may be able to get something part time with one of the private ambulance companies, most of which so non-emergency work at the BLS level. St John ambulance may also provide some volunteer opportunities. I'm really not sure how doable it will be on a student visa however.

Good luck.



http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/news/summary-student-policy.pdf


----------

